# Modbus in eine SPS



## RichiSPS (29 September 2005)

Hallo!

Wie bekomme ich MODBUS RTU  (Datenformat  32Bit Float, IEEE754) möglichst einfach zur Weiterverarbeitung in eine SPS reingeprügelt...

Viele Geräte bieten zwar MODBUS auf einer RS485 Schnittstelle - nur ist mir eben nicht klar wir ich da jetzt die Verbindung zu einer SPS hinbekomme.

Die SPS müsste die Master-Aufgabe übernehmen!!!

Ich dachte eigentlich an eine S7-3XX - Aber da benötigt man noch eine CP341 Kommunikationskarte + Modbus Master Software (Listenpreis zusammen ~1800,00€)

Kennt Ihr Alternativen?
Die Modbus Geräte haben einfach den Witz, dass die Schnittstelle bei den Geräten die ich einsetzen will, fast Gratis ist - und Profibus da auch ein bischen oversized wäre. Nur 1.8k€ auf der Siemens-Seite gehen eben gar nicht, dass ist dann over-oversized.

Vielleicht kennt jemand die Lösung...
Danke für Eure Tipps...

Gruß aus Lübeck!


----------



## Zottel (29 September 2005)

RichiSPS schrieb:
			
		

> , dass ist dann over-oversized.


Oder Firmenpolitik, um das "Fremdgehen" außerhalb der eigenen Gerätefamilie zu erschweren.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kann die S7-200 mit ein wenig Software Modbus RTU. Deren Schnittstelle läßt sich generell auch fre programmieren und das macht diese Software.


----------



## RichiSPS (13 Dezember 2005)

Endlich habe ich eine vielversprechende SPS gefunden.
Die ABB System AC500, die ist auch bezahlbar.
Für meine Anwendung sind das in Summe laut Listenpreis so etwa 460 €.

Dann habe ich 2 konfigurierbare COM Ports - auf denen jeweils RTU laufen kann (RS232 oder 485).

Allerdings kommen da noch Listenpr.: 899€ für die Programmiersoftware zu.
Verwendet wird da CoDeSYS von SmartSoftwareSolutions.

???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   

Gibt es da günstigere Alternativen um die AC500 sinnvoll programmieren zu können - und um Ergbenisse in irgendeiner Form sichtbar zu machen.

???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   ???   

Gruß aus Lübeck


----------



## Helmut (21 Dezember 2005)

Hallo RichiSPS,

es gibt auch sowas Siemens für die S7-200.

Mit der Step7-Micro/WIN Befehlsbibliothek kriegst du Modbus Slave. Ich kann dir aber auch ModbusRTU-Master für die Schnittstelle 0 senden.

Ist für ne 224 erstellt, könnte aber denke ich auch auf einer 221 laufen, wenn die Speichgeradressen angepasst werden (Vermutung).

Allerdings hab ich noch nie damit gearbeitet.

Bei Interesse sende sende mir doch ne kurz Nachricht.

Viel SPaß und Gruss

Helmut


----------



## RichiSPS (21 Dezember 2005)

*MODBUS für alle...*

Hallo Helmut,

funktioniert's wirklich?

Siemens hat mir für meine Aufgabenstellung mehrmals eine S7-300 angeboten... Und eben die besagte - teure - Kommunikationskarte mit noch teurerem Treiber ~LP 1800€. Und das kommt dann einfach nicht mehr in Frage - denn ich will ja gerade aus Kostengründen Modbus verwenden (offene Spec.). Ich bin an der Lösung sehr interessiert...
In einer pers. Nachricht werde ich Dir meine Mail zukommen lassen...

Gruß Richi...


----------



## Holger (26 Juni 2006)

*Modbus Treiber für S7 und PCD-xx7*

Es gibt eine ganz einfache Lösung: Einen Softwaretreiber für Modbus in Step7, den man nur einmal kauft (für alle S7 und PCD-XX7) als Master oder Slave. Diesen kann man dann auf jeder Hardware - auch CP340 oder S7-31X-PTP - laufen lassen ohne jedes Mal teuere Lizensen kaufen zu müssen.  
Der Treiber ist voll kommentiert und ohne Know-How-Schutz - also nachvollziehbar und änderbar. 
Der Treiber wurde mehrfach mit SPS anderer Hersteller, Bediengeräte, Scada-Sytemen, Frequenzumrichtern ... getestet und betrieben.
Zu finden unter: 
http://www.holgerbischoff.homepage.t-online.de/html/modbus.html
oder Email an modbus@online.de
Warum umständlich und teuer, wenn es auch anders geht?
Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## gates (26 Juni 2006)

Holger schrieb:
			
		

> Warum umständlich und teuer, wenn es auch anders geht?
> Beste Grüße
> Holger



genau -> mach ihn deinen günstigen? treiber schmackhaft und erklär ihn nach den kauf das du keine floats unterstützt -> oer gibt es den dann als option nachträglich zu erwerben?


----------



## Holger (26 Juni 2006)

*Modbus Treiber*

Natürlich kann der Treiber Floting Point Zahlen übertragen und sogar je nach SPS-Typ an das Format anpassen (MSB / LSB getauscht). Das ist inklusive.


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juli 2006)

*Modbus Master*

Hallo,
@Helmut
würde dieser Modbus-Master auch auf ner 215 laufen?

@alle
hat schon jemand versucht über die freie Kommunikation einen Profibus-Master zu programmieren?

Grüße Thomas


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
schau mal hier RTU Master http://www.s7-200.net/Scripts/entry.php?entry_ID=24&Part=3 kannst ja mal schreiben, ob es was taugt, ich will mich auch mal mit Modbus beschäftigen (muß).


----------



## Oberchefe (4 Juli 2006)

Keine Ahnung wie das mit den FloatingPoints klappt, aber grundsätzlich beherrscht der programmierbare Wago Controller Modbus Master (Codesys):

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a1112/a111201d_f.htm


----------



## Elektriktrick (4 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
die Fa.elrest http://www.elrest.de bietet interessante Controlpanel schon für < € 400,00 an ( Typ z.B. P100.1). Mit einer seriellen Schnittstelle welche das Modbusprotokoll unterstützt, bei den größeren Geräten wird auch Modbus über TCP/IP unterstützt. Programmiert wird die SPS mit CodeSys ( IEC 6-1131). Softwaretool ist in der Startupversion kostenlos.

Gruß
Elektriktrick


----------



## Hand (15 Januar 2007)

Kein Thema Modbus in einer S7-300 zu implementieren, wozu fertige Bausteine kaufen!!!

Einfach die Specs saugen und umsetzen :???:!


----------



## MarkusP (15 Januar 2007)

RichiSPS schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie bekomme ich MODBUS RTU (Datenformat 32Bit Float, IEEE754) möglichst einfach zur Weiterverarbeitung in eine SPS reingeprügelt...
> 
> ...


 
Servus nach Lübeck,

habe genau das letztes Wochenende mit TwinCat mit meinem Laptop "programmiert", war als Quereinsteiger genau 10 Minuten Arbeit, und funzt einwandfrei. Brauchst Du u.U. keine SPS, und wenn, dann kostet die nicht die Welt.
(siehe auch Forum Automatisierung --> sonstige Steuerung --> Umstieg auf TwinCat, sehr interessanter Thread) 

Bei Bedarf Kontaktaufnahme über das Forum.

LG


----------



## zotos (15 Januar 2007)

Die Anfrage war noch aus 2005 und nun haben wir 2007... ich denke das RichiSPS der zuletzt im Februar 2006 im SPS-Forum war Euere Tipps nun nicht mehr braucht.


----------



## MarkusP (15 Januar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Die Anfrage war noch aus 2005 und nun haben wir 2007... ich denke das RichiSPS der zuletzt im Februar 2006 im SPS-Forum war Euere Tipps nun nicht mehr braucht.


 
Oje, da war ich doch etwas übereifrig, da noch immer so fasziniert... :???: 

Aber vielleicht doch für andere User aufschlußreich.

LG


----------



## Helmut (16 Januar 2007)

Hallo Thomas,

da die CPU215 schon etwas "betagt" ist denke ich nicht das ModbusRTU Master drauf läuft.

Auf der SPS Drives hab ich erfahren, daß Anfang 2007 MudbusRTU MAster für die S7-200 als Bibliothek kommen soll. 

Das hat den Vorteil das es auch Supported wird. Es soll mit dem Servicepack 5 für Step7 MicroWIN kommen. Allerding muß um es nutzen zu können auch die Bibliothek schon installiert sein oder nachgekauft werden.

Kosten für deine Lösung:
1. S7-200 CPU (od Modbus RTU-Master auch auf CPU221/22 läuft konnte ich nicht in erfahrung bringen). LP ab 147€ (Wenns auch auf den Kleine läuft) (pro Master)
2. MicroWIN LP: ~300€ (Einmal)
3. Befehlsbibliothek für S7-200 ~100€ (Einmal)

Das beduetet es ist eine wirklich günstige Lösung.

Ich werd mal googeln und versuchen das SP5 zu finden.

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## thomass5 (16 Januar 2007)

Hallo Helmut,
ich hab die 215 z.Z. hier auf dem Schreibtisch.Wenn ich heute abend mal Zeit habe versuche ich mal das ganze(von s7-200.net) reinzuhacken.Ich hab leider keinen Slave zum Testen, und ob sie Slavesimulation zum laufen kommt .
Thomas


----------



## micha732 (27 Januar 2007)

RichiSPS schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie bekomme ich MODBUS RTU (Datenformat 32Bit Float, IEEE754) möglichst einfach zur Weiterverarbeitung in eine SPS reingeprügelt...
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
es gibt von der Firma VIPA ein System, nennt sich System 200V. Dieses ist mit STEP7 von Siemens programmierbar. Dieses System ist modular aufgebaut und es gibt einen ModBus CP. Diesen CP kann man eine kleine CPU anschließen und man hat für ca. 650 Euro eine brauchbare Lösung. Wenn man aber die Daten nur auf Profibus DP wandeln will bekommt man in dem gleichen System einen DP-Slave. An diesen steckt man wiederum den Modbus CP und hat somit ein günstiges Gatway. Es gibt von VIPA Demobausteine in denen aufgezeigt wird wie man die Daten an den Profibus zu übergeben hat.

Schau doch mal unter www.vipa.de. Die haben auch einen interessanten Downloadbereich. Dort findet man die Handbücher im pdf. Sind sehr interessant!

Gruß
micha732


----------

